# Farm animal transfers



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone have a supplier for farm animal transfers? I'm in Oklahoma and have done some animal shows with a different product. Now that I'm into t-shirts is like to take these to the shows as well. But I need some designs for the shirts! I have designed one shirt myself but I'd love to find a source of ready made ones if I can. 

I'm needing pigs, goats, cows, that type thing.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Not too much available in that category. You might want to check our website in the 'farm' category.


----------

